# Name this wheel. need some help.



## Jthmz (Sep 14, 2009)

??


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You have to upload the image to Photobucket or Flickr.

You cannot hotlink from your email.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Use image shack online (google search it). You can upload files from your computer and they give you a code to put the image on forums.


----------

